# Yet another time



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi,

it has not even been a couple of days since Cutie has lost her right eye and I hadn't even gotten over this fact yet and the vet had just removed her from her oral meds. Cutie developed another illness I do not know if it's the mega bacteria, candidiasis, or something else. But she has been vomiting since the day before yesterday(from 26th Oct). She was a little better yesterday but today she has been vomiting in full flow. The vet has said it could be the Harrisons' recovery since before 26th we used to give her 4 times but she only used to eat about a small spoon worth but the vet said that is what could have been triggering her vomiting. 

Unfortunately, cutie has lost a lot of weight firstly due to the trauma of losing her right eye and another because of this vomiting she is at 37g which is alarming because before the accident she was at a happy 48g. She has never been this low weight except for last year when we took her to the vet at 44g and she came back at 37g now I am concerned because if she goes to the vet at 37g she will come back even weaker. I feel it is better for the vet to give us her meds and keep her in front of my eye so I can monitor her I do not entirely trust the vet for her care. 

They have said they will keep cutie for 5 days and last time she lost 7g in just 3 days at the vet. Please tell me since I feel always going to the vet is not ideal for my baby budgie last time I remember the way she was so restless to come to me she literally pounced on me and got tangled in my hair at the vet when we took her home from her stay at the vet. If it is mega bacteria I feel the sodium benzoate will be able to control it and it will save her from the stress from the stay at the vet. She feels very stressed without us please guide me I really do not want to lose my bird she is too weak I love my bird I do not believe my fate that this accident happened with her I have always been so careful I really love my bird I do not want to see her go.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You need to express your concerns to your vet and see what they say. The vomiting needs to be stopped, there is a medication that can be given for that and I assume that if she is in the hospital they would treat for the vomiting and tube feed her if she is not maintaining her weight. The reason for the vomiting also needs to be addressed.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cutie has been sick off and on for as long as you've been on the forum. 
She's had a hard life given all her illnesses.
You need to be talking to your vet and deciding what is best for Cutie and how to address all the symptoms (e.g. vomiting and weight loss) as well as any other problems she is experiencing at this time.
Having her in constant pain, always sick and suffering isn't fair to her.*


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

I am so very sorry to read of your birds illnesses. I hope for her sake its not mega bacteria.

Sometimes, budgies don't get a good start through no fault of their own, or their human friends. In large flocks, of course they are just left behind. As humans, we hate that, and are quite emotional and try to "save them" but this is a budgies reality at times (in that they are just sickly).

A start weight of 48 grams down to 37 is SCARY! Thats almost 23% weight loss! Any more weight lost means important muscle loss, internal organ weight loss ... this is in the very painful region for any bird.

Personally, I don't think I'd be able to let any of my birds through all that your bird has managed to overcome. There comes a point where, despite all the best care and wonderful love, the lil guys just cannot continue and we have to realise it and let them go as peacefully as we can. Only you know when this is.

PLEASE don't take what I am saying as criticism! We all do things differently.


----------



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you for your tour replies. Thought I should make some things clear... If it wasn't for the injury that happened on 11th of oct my lil baby Cutie didn't have anything major other than megabacteria which she had when she came to us as a lost baby bird. 

I took her to the avian vet when she first came, but he had moved to a different area. So last year in 2019 I thought she was sleeping a bit more so we took her to a regular vet (Which I feel I shouldn't have) she was given synulox drops which messed her respiratory system. She didn't have any respiratory problems prior to this. And she started wheezing, because of this synulox. I then took her to a specialist avian vet CJ halls. They did an X-ray, blood test, and crop wash on her which I wasn't too keen on but allowed in her best interests. 

However, nothing came up just the fact that she has a lower respiratory infection. I was given medicine and started nebulising her according to the vet's instructions. In fact, the avian vet wanted to do a second round of X-ray and blood test which I didnt allow. Cutie was still pretty stable when she went to CJ halls for hospitalization for her X-ray and blood test last year, but the state in which I received her was really scary her wings were dropping and she was fluffed up. In fact, she was starving as they had given her bigger pellets instead of her usual size one, and due to that, she had to forage for her size of pellets. Because of this terrible experience with the so-called 'best and only avian vets' in the area, I am always scared of leaving her with the vets. 

Anyways, thanks for the comments.


----------

